# Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?



## StarforceZx (13. Mai 2014)

*Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Folgendes Problem,

Ich habe eine OUYA (Android Konsole), die bisher über Lan mit dem Internet verbunden war. Da sie aber nun nicht mehr nah genug für Lan ist und die Wlan Leistung der OUYA quasi nicht vorhanden ist wollte ich mal fragen ob es Wlan Adapter gibt die an den Lan Anschluss kommen.

Hab zwar das hier gefunden http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0050AI804/...N=B0050AI804&ascsubtag=W4GHBcP4cbNhAn1wSIvwpA

die Beschreibung ist aber in fehlerhaftem Deutsch...


Gibt es Qualitativ gute Geräte mit genug Reichweite (durch mehrere Wände)
Preis sollte unter 35€ sein.


schon mal Danke im voraus


----------



## N00bler (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Für deine Zwecke sollte das von dir vorgeschlagene eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## shelby1989 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Hi habe diesen hier an meinem Sat Receiver hängen funktioniert wunderbar 

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00053122-...&qid=1400001444&sr=8-1&keywords=hama+lan+wlan


----------



## Eddy24 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Du kannst jeden beliebigen Range Extender, bzw. nen zweiten Router dafür nutzen.
Damit haste auch keine Sorgen zwecks Reichweite, da meist ne ordentliche Antenne dran ist.

ich zB. nutze Geräte von Tp-Link und Edimax neben der Fritz!Box...


----------



## StarforceZx (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*



N00bler schrieb:


> Für deine Zwecke sollte das von dir vorgeschlagene eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen.


 Das Gerät scheint mir aber nicht seriös und die Angaben sind auch unrealistisch.


shelby1989 schrieb:


> Hi habe diesen hier an meinem Sat Receiver hängen funktioniert wunderbar
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00053122-...&qid=1400001444&sr=8-1&keywords=hama+lan+wlan


 Danke, das Gerät sieht ja ziemlich vielversprechend aus.


Eddy24 schrieb:


> Du kannst jeden beliebigen Range Extender, bzw nen zweiten Router dafür nutzen.
> Damit haste auch keine Sorgen zwecks Reichweite, da meist ne ordentliche Antenne dran ist.
> 
> ich zB. nutze Geräte von Tp-Link und Edimax neben der Fritz!Box...


Das Problem liegt eher an der OUYA als am Wlan empfang. Handy und Co haben keine Probleme. Selbst wenn der Router neben dem Gerät steht, ist die Datenrate nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## Eddy24 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Na wie auch immer, Du hängst Deine OUYA über Lan an nen Extender, und der baut dann über Wlan Verbindung zu deinem Router auf, hab ich auch so gemacht mit meiner PS2 und Nokia DBOX...


----------



## Aer0 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Adapter für Lan Anschluss?*

Du könntest dir auch ne Wlan Switch holen, die Client mode unterstützt, z.B. welche mit Open wrt unterstützung, das kostet meistens nicht viel mehr und lässt sich universeller einsetzen.


----------



## hobby27 (22. Mai 2014)

Man muss nicht unbedingt modden. Bei TP Link ist ein Bridge Modus bereits in der aktuellen Firmware vorgesehen.


----------

